# Augie's New Bro



## motherslittlehelper

Who still hasn't a name! Any grand suggestions? 

The reason I did not say anything (to those of you giving me a hard time :biggrin1 is because, until Friday, I had not met the breeder, the puppy or his parents. We were planning a trip to Mt. and one of the routes we could take would take us through the breeder's town. We met him and his family on Friday and picked him up on Monday when we passed through again on our way home. He comes from a wonderful family and was very well cared for. It was a fairly long trip home, I think about 4 hrs. and he did great. Peed on his pee pad, did not get car sick. Whined the first half hour but then settled down. I may have to cut Augie's hair down, however. I have pulled three wads of his hair out of puppy's mouth - he likes to dangle from his beard and hair. They have been running around and when Augie has had enough, he jumps on the couch. I don't know where he will jump to when puppy learns to get up there, and the way he bounces like a little kangaroo, it isn't going to be long! ound: He is a good-sized boy - I am expecting him to end up larger than Augie.


----------



## davetgabby

Aaahhhh Linda you sneak . Congrats ,he's adorable. Names ? Hmmmm.


----------



## davetgabby

How about DOGGIE . as in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augie_Doggie_and_Doggie_Daddy Do you remember those guys, or will it date you.? LOL


----------



## Pattie

How about Dodger/Dodge? He's a cutie. Congratulations!


----------



## morriscsps

I think I have been watching too much BBC and English movies but the name, "Ned", keeps popping into my mind. Though, only for the little brown boys.

He is absolutely gorgeous. I am so glad that Augie approves of the new addition.


----------



## davetgabby

morriscsps said:


> I think I have been watching too much BBC and English movies but the name, "Ned", keeps popping into my mind. Though, only for the little brown boys.
> 
> He is absolutely gorgeous. I am so glad that Augie approves of the new addition.


Pam , you kill me : "too much BBC " . Ned ????? ound:


----------



## misstray

Congratulations. What a cutie.


----------



## Pipersmom

Congratulations Linda! I was shocked when I read the title of this thread, I can't believe you were able to keep this secret. 

He's adorable and I'm sure Augie is loving having a brother. So exciting!


----------



## pjewel

Wow, you are good. I couldn't do it. I want to know more about your cutie pie.


----------



## Kathie

I was just thinking today that I hadn't heard from you in a while! You are definitely sneaky! LOL He is such an adorable little guy, too! Missy made this suggestion when I was looking for a name for McGee but at that point DH was set on McGee. It is Cappuccino and his call name would be Pucci pronounced Poochie! I loved it!

Okay, how old is he and how much does he weigh?


----------



## waybrook

Adorable!


----------



## TilliesMom

AODRABLE! is he a sable? Do you think he's going to lighten considerably? What's his personality like??
SO happy for your family! Can't wait to hear more about little no-name!!


----------



## dbeech

Congratulations! He is so adorable. I can't believe you were able to keep this secret.


----------



## LuvCicero

Linda, he is so darn cute!!!!! You could just name him...puppy...ound: I'm sure you will have a great time watching your two boys playing. Please, keep that camera handy.


----------



## trueblue

I am absolutely green! He is such an adorable puppy!


----------



## KSC

OMG to die for...he's precious! Congratulations! Now of course...we'll need video of the boys playing.



I'm still voting for Snoopy or Fuzz.


----------



## krandall

Oh, Linda! He's precious! I was wondering about his color too. He has so much black mixed in I was wondering if he was a brindle rather than sable. Whatever.... he's a doll!

(But don't cut Augie's beautiful coat!!!)


----------



## Kathie

Linda, I know what you mean - Abby's topknot is now non-existent - McGee pulls it out along with the hair. I think her little bald spot is starting to fill in now! But, she is running around with hair past her nose - don't know how she can see! She is like Augie and gets up on the furniture when she's had enough playing! We have a throw on the chair my dad sits in and when Abby is up there McGee gets the end of the throw and pulls on it trying to get her down!!! You are going to have so much fun watching the antics of your two! We need pictures of them together!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Linda, he is so cute!! Please don't cut Augies hair. He has a beautiful coat. If I lived near I could come and comb him for you! Cannot wait to find out what you name him.


----------



## Suzi

Oh Linda he is awesome! I love his tuft's coming off his nose  I was thinking of the name Honza Oor Honzel I don't know if I am spelling it right like Honzel and Gretel Or wheaten or Willie


----------



## Leslie

What a doll! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ninja

He is soo cutee I love the coloring!! He looks like a brownie to me


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thank you, forum friends! You guys are too funny! You give me far far too much credit about 'keeping secrets'! There really wasn't much of a secret to be keeping. I can keep my mouth shut if someone has confided in me and wants the information to go no further. However, I usually spill the beans when it comes to my own information. I had been alerted to this litter by a forum enabler, who shall remain unnamed; no, I shall not tell on Suzi :biggrin1:. The pups looked darling, the breeder does health testing, and by all accounts raised them in a loving environment. However, I wanted to see for myself before making any commitments or deposits and there was a good chance they would all be spoken for before that could happen. It just kind of all worked out.  It just happened that we already had a trip planned to Mt and could go that route on the way and see him. Yes, he is absolutely darling, seems afraid of no one.

He was 10 weeks this past Mon., born March 7. He is a gold sable and I am expecting him to fade considerably as his color seems on the tips. However, he does have some black hairs throughout his coat. Who knows with these guys, right???  And I am not sure how much he weighs. We go to the vet tomorrow. He howls! And I think he might be a 'talker'. He looks at me and it was like he was talking to me; it is not a bark. Augie is very quiet. I love how animals all have different personalities, just like people. And how do these guys jump. He will be standing on his hind legs and just jumps in the air (Augie I guess did the same when he was a puppy) without any visible effort. Do they spring by pushing off with their toes?? And he has the bounciest little gait. Augie's gait is springy too, but has gotten less noticeable with the full coat. He looks sooooooo hairy, and BIG, next to the puppy! Although I think the puppy is going to end up larger than he is.

Ha, I don't mind combing Augie. I am just not sure he is going to have any hair left to comb.

I snuck (is that a word?) out this a.m. to get a little yard work in. But now I had better go tend to my guys!

Thanks for the name suggestions. Keep them rolling!  

Oh yes, Dave, Augie was named after the cartoon! :biggrin1: In researching, Augie Doggie was described as 'highly spirited'. We could name the puppy Huck, after Huckleberry Hound, I suppose!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Since Augie is a nickname for Augustus or Gustav-what about Gus?


----------



## whimsy

oh he is such a little doll!! Looking forward to watching that pup grow!


----------



## lkwilson

Oh man, triple cute is that guy! I like Gus, especially if he's going to be on the larger side. Gussy (did anyone see the Ref? Our favorite Christmas movie, we watch it every year)


----------



## TilliesMom

ooooo, Huck IS super cute!!!


----------



## heatherk

Oh wow, he is ADORABLE! Congrats!

With my little guy not quite 5 months old yet, I have yet to be bitten by the MHS bug... but I suspect that it will happen at some point, especially seeing pics of everybody else's cute little puppies!


----------



## TilliesMom

oh, just wait Heather... LOL it'll get you eventually, weather you actually GET another one, that's different story!!  Tillie will be a year next month and has been fully potty trained, crate trained, etc since she was about 4.5 months old... I am SO ready for another puppy... too bad my husband and our bank account aren't!


----------



## heatherk

TilliesMom said:


> oh, just wait Heather... LOL it'll get you eventually, weather you actually GET another one, that's different story!!  Tillie will be a year next month and has been fully potty trained, crate trained, etc since she was about 4.5 months old... I am SO ready for another puppy... too bad my husband and our bank account aren't!


 I am sure it will lol...


----------



## clare

Congratulations Linda and Augie!!What a lovely little boy


----------



## Julie

Congrats Linda and Augie! He is a real doll!:baby:

I hope you find a great name soon!:clap2:


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Congratulations...... what a cutie patootie!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Whatever you name him will be great, he is so darling!!!! I like Nager!


----------



## Ninja

He also looks like a Teddy


----------



## Suzi

Ninja said:


> He also looks like a Teddy


 He does look like Teddy  I love his mask around his eyes!


----------



## Moe's Gram

Congratulations!!! You have two gorgeous guys!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

He is a cutie! Be careful of the names...especially when you have to yell them out loud many times. 

Since Augie was named for a cartoon....I would go that way some how. I have to look up Augie because I have never heard of the name. What are some of the names you are thinking about?


----------



## z8alia

Congrats Linda and Augie - he is such a sweetie. I wish I could help you with names - buy I am not good with names!! He has such a beautiful coat! His coloring is so beautiful - my guy looks like a little sheep and is curlier . I think I will soon be best friends with our comb/brush. Congrats!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

HavaneseSoon said:


> He is a cutie! Be careful of the names...especially when you have to yell them out loud many times.
> 
> Since Augie was named for a cartoon....I would go that way some how. I have to look up Augie because I have never heard of the name. What are some of the names you are thinking about?


Actually, he came with a name and I would probably be inclined to keep it, but I think it is too close to sounding like Augie that there may be confusion. He was named Alfalfa by the breeder, and she was calling him Alfie. And I kind of have a hard time rolling my tongue around the 'L' in Alfie. It needs to slide off the tongue. :biggrin1: A strong contender is Elliott. Also like Finn (although I think there is a Finnegan on here and I was trying to pick something not used by someone else). Radar. Louis/Louie. Also liked some of the names mentioned on here - Dodger, Pucci (although I don't think that one fits him), Gus and Teddy. I really like Eli, but there is also an Eli on here. AAAAARGHHHH! So hard.

Z8alia, this puppy is just slightly wavy and ever so easy to comb - compared to Augie. It takes about 2 seconds to run the comb over him. Although, given a week or two, I am not going to have much of Augie to comb either. Puppy just dangles from Augie's jowl/neck hair and Augie has to whip around to try to dislodge him and leaps for the couch. :biggrin1: He doesn't seem to get too distressed about it though. What is your guy's personality like? Sometime, we will have to get the two brothers together!! And the half sibling, Zoey! :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

OMG. He is such a little Teddy Bear!! I love him. Maybe you could call him Teddie!


----------



## Rita Nelson

He sure is a cute little guy and he does look like a teddy bear so what about Bosco?


----------



## davetgabby

HavaneseSoon said:


> He is a cutie! Be careful of the names...especially when you have to yell them out loud many times.
> 
> Since Augie was named for a cartoon....I would go that way some how. I have to look up Augie because I have never heard of the name. What are some of the names you are thinking about?


 aaahh Linda ,you 've never heard of Augie Doggie? I guess you're not as dated as us. ound:


----------



## Pattie

Bosco - cool name.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am dated enough Dave! And, I can prove it! :biggrin1:


----------



## morriscsps

I didn't recognize the name, Augie Doggie, either... But then I googled it and saw the pictures. :redface:

The first time to pop into my mind was an image of the little dog saying to his dad, "dear old dad." lol! I was more of a Bugs Bunny/Wiley Coyote fan growing up. Of course, they were all repeats but I love them. Whatever happened to Saturday morning cartoons? The Bugs Bunny Road Runner Show used to be 1.5 hours long.


----------



## krandall

Meep Meep!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Those were back in the days of the CUTE cartoons! 

We just got back from our vet check. Guess we are going to have to keep him....sigh.....:biggrin1: He was loving on our vet and being such a friendly boy!

Wow, he is already going potty on the UgoDog. He was trained to pee pads. I wasn't paying attention like I should have been yesterday when he was playing with Augie and he went around a corner and peed on the carpet. I soaked it up with paper towel and put the paper towel under the grate of the UgoDog and next time he had to go, he went on the UgoDog!!


----------



## TilliesMom

WOW, what a smart boy!!!


----------



## Kathie

That is wonderful, Linda! Such a smart puppy. How much did he weigh today?


----------



## clare

What about the name Deputy as in Deputy Dog to go with Augie,of course there is dear old Muttley, from Whacky Races keeping on the cartoon theme.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

He weighed 5.3 lbs. And I think the .3 is actually 3/10, not 3 oz, which seems weird to me as isn't that mixing two different types of measurement? But I remember asking once. So that would be 5 lbs and around 5 oz at 10.5 weeks. 

I just remembered Astro from the Jetsons. And the little boy's name was Elroy - I like that too. I think Scrappy was a cartoon dog too. And Ren. At this rate, the kid is never gonna get a name!!


----------



## z8alia

motherslittlehelper said:


> Those were back in the days of the CUTE cartoons!
> 
> We just got back from our vet check. Guess we are going to have to keep him....sigh.....:biggrin1: He was loving on our vet and being such a friendly boy!
> 
> Wow, he is already going potty on the UgoDog. He was trained to pee pads. I wasn't paying attention like I should have been yesterday when he was playing with Augie and he went around a corner and peed on the carpet. I soaked it up with paper towel and put the paper towel under the grate of the UgoDog and next time he had to go, he went on the UgoDog!!


What a smart little guy! Billie was really on top of pad training! We haven't had any pee accidents, and Ricky prefers to poop outside. How is little' Alfalfa' (until he has a new name) doing with his crate - if you are using one?

Ricky is a sweet little guy. Quiet and observant. He loves snuggling and playing fetch. At night he turns into a vampire though and is often biting us, or hanging off of my youngest's shirt. Last night I gave my daughghter a bath and Ricky was going after her bare bottom (she, like Augie, jumped to safety) - so his little spunky personality is coming out. For the most part though, he is a sweet and calm little observer .


----------



## ShirleyH

*They Don't Get Any Cuter!*

I think he's Frodo from Lord of the Rings but then I'm a Lord of the Rings nut. There are so many great names there.

Keeper's registered name is Artwyrks Keeper of the Sapphire Ring and the keeper of the ring is Elrond, king of the elves. Have fun--they are both just beautiful Havs.

Shirley H.


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> What about the name Deputy as in Deputy Dog to go with Augie,of course there is dear old Muttley, from Whacky Races keeping on the cartoon theme.


One of my favorite cartoon dogs was Mr. Peabody form Rocky and Bullwinkle. And considering how smart he is...


----------



## Suzi

Frodo is a great name!


----------



## krandall

ShirleyH said:


> I think he's Frodo from Lord of the Rings but then I'm a Lord of the Rings nut. There are so many great names there.
> 
> Keeper's registered name is Artwyrks Keeper of the Sapphire Ring and the keeper of the ring is Elrond, king of the elves. Have fun--they are both just beautiful Havs.
> 
> Shirley H.


One of my horses when I was a teenager was named Aragorn. You have no idea how many people didn't have a CLUE where the name came from. Sheesh!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie

Linda, I think that is about what McGee weighed at that age. He gained another pound in three weeks! Either he slows down or he's going to be a big boy and then Abby better watch out!

Sorry, I guess I didn't watch many cartoons - my brother watched enough for both of us! If he's a live wire like McGee you could name him Sparky!


----------



## dbeech

What...still no name???!!!


----------



## Sandi Kerger

I love that puppy - he is gorgeous

What about Farin?


----------



## clare

On the Lord of the Rings theme,how about Bilbo?


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha... when I first read "Bilbo" my first thought was 'DILDO'?? oi vey ... LOL ound::redface:


----------



## Pipersmom

Have you decided yet Linda? If not, I vote for Ren. I think it fits him and Augie & Ren sound cute together.


----------



## TilliesMom

Ren sounds cute! although I still like Bosco. LOL come ON, he needs a NAME! LOL what are you calling him for now??


----------



## Ninja

Linda- you should totally have a poll on the names lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Holy Cow - having sort of a 'what the he-- have I done' day. I should not even tell you all what I did to Augie  but I will...... Since our whole yard is not fenced (we do have a fenced area for playing, but can't just open the door and send him to it), we take Augie out on leash on a schedule to go potty. Most often he goes, but sometimes he doesn't have to go so I take him out again in about an hour or hour and a half. Weeelll, last night, he did not have to go at his usual evening time, so I meant to get him out in about an hour. But....since I haven't been able to get out and do yard work and it was a nice day - finally - I got out and into that, while DH watched the puppy and Augie play and I TOTALLY FORGOT about taking Augie out to potty again. At 10:00, when I went into the kitchen, here is this big puddle on the floor - much too large for a puppy puddle. Thank goodness, he was smart enough to go in the kitchen and not on the carpet. So, I am a LOUSY mother. Broke my heart that I did that to him. And we were so busy with puppy and all, missed the signal where he sits and stares a hole through you when he has to go - although DH does not pick up on those clues anyway.  So..I am trying to do better today. He and puppy are getting along well. He is soooo gentle with the puppy. I thought he would be good with him, but it is nice to see.  He is such a sweetheart!

And, no, we have no name yet. No rush - Ha - Augie had to wait a month for his! ound: I had a whole list for him too, and even though I liked several of them, he just didn't look like them.


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww, sweet little Augie!! Such a good boy! At least he knew not to go on the carpet! LOL
So happy the boys are getting along!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Wow, I'm off the forum for a few days and such wonderous things have been happening. Congrats on your new baby. He is a real cutie and I am sure you will choose a name soon enough. I know you do remember we love pictures we need pictures and those first ones were a teaser!!!! More!!! Some with both of your cute pups. I am so happy for you and I know you are not going to get any work or gardening done for awhile.


----------



## Posh's Mom

anyone suggest "roo" yet? made me think of that name when you said he jumped around like a kangaroo.

roo and augie sound cute to me.


----------



## Suzi

I like the name Roo is that how its spelled? also Frodo and their were a few more!
Its okay Linda you are still a good mom don't feel bad:hug: You really must learn how to take a video it is so much easier than pictures and we get to see them in action. Go to u tube and set up an account get a program if you don't already have one. :whoo:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

krandall said:


> One of my favorite cartoon dogs was Mr. Peabody form Rocky and Bullwinkle. And considering how smart he is...


Just curious folks...were there any famous FEMALE cartoon dogs? I can't remember any! I like all these names Linda, it would be a difficult decision!


----------



## krandall

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Just curious folks...were there any famous FEMALE cartoon dogs? I can't remember any! I like all these names Linda, it would be a difficult decision!


Gee, the only ones I can think of are the ones in "Lady and the Tramp" and "101 Dalmations". Can't think of any female dog FEATURE cartoon characters. But, for that matter, there weren't many female HUMAN cartoon characters either. Most I can think of were mothers, bit players, or evil.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

krandall said:


> Gee, the only ones I can think of are the ones in "Lady and the Tramp" and "101 Dalmations". Can't think of any female dog FEATURE cartoon characters. But, for that matter, there weren't many female HUMAN cartoon characters either. Most I can think of were mothers, bit players, or evil.


Yes, It is odd...or maybe it is just that the girls were NOT BAD BOYS!!! ound:


----------



## Ninja

Roo is a cute namee I like it...anything yet??


----------



## kimnaz

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Just curious folks...were there any famous FEMALE cartoon dogs? I can't remember any! I like all these names Linda, it would be a difficult decision!


Your new baby is soo cute. How about Kyra?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

No, nothing yet...  So many cute names have been thrown out there and we had a few here to try out as well. I think I have my mind made up, and then the next day it changes! Thank you all for your input! 

Am having computer issues. Tried taking a couple videos and computer kept freezing up. Just got off the phone after about an hour and a half with son who was able to get on our computer remotely and help me out a bit. Am drained. But it was fun too, talking with him and working on figuring out this poor old computer. It is 9 years old - pretty much an antique, but I am more comfortable on it than on the new one we have. And he was no help naming the puppy! I think puppy is going to be named 'Lil Stinker!'.  Now I need to figure out how to post videos, but not tonight!


----------



## rokipiki

Oooh! Ia like him so much. Augie an little guy are going to be great team. The moment I saw his picture name Bruno came to my mind. It combines teddy bear and brown. Roki has new littel sister who is lookin almost the same as your new puppy. About the puddle in the kitchen - when I foreget about going to walk and Roki is angry with me, he goes to kitchen and lifts his little foot on the fridge.


----------



## gelbergirl

I like Herman.
(the pup is a cutie and hop all is going well with him!)


----------



## Julie

Your cartoon name of the Jetsons made me smile Linda---I LOVE Elroy! That's really a unique name that goes nicely with Augie. Unique and different without the risks.


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> No, nothing yet...  So many cute names have been thrown out there and we had a few here to try out as well. I think I have my mind made up, and then the next day it changes!


I'm exactly the opposite! I knew what Kodi's name was going to be before I even knew for sure which puppy he would be. (they were all boys, so didn't have to worry about the gender issue!) I've already got a girl name picked out to go along for if and when we get another and it's a girl... she will be "Picture Perfect", Pixie for short.:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> I'm exactly the opposite! I knew what Kodi's name was going to be before I even knew for sure which puppy he would be. (they were all boys, so didn't have to worry about the gender issue!) ad I've alrey got a girl name picked out to go along for if and when we get another a girl... she will be "Picture Perfect", Pixie for short.:biggrin1:


nd it's a
[/COLOR]
Kodi and Pixie sitting in a tree K I S S I N G First comes love then comes marriage then comes a third Havanese adopted in the baby carriage


----------



## Kathie

Linda, better not name him on his behaviors right now. If that were the case McGee would have been Wild Man or Pooper or some which will remain unmentionable!

I think Augie needs some bells - poor guy. If he waited for us to pick up on a staring signal there would be puddles everywhere! Abby rings hers loud and clear!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kathie, I think you are right about the bells. I meant to do it long before now, but what we have been doing up until this point seemed to be working. However, with more distractions, I think we do need to do that! 

I had puppy in his enclosed area in the kitchen this morning with his UgoDog, crate and water bowl. I came up for a few minutes to get on the computer (I also need a laptop that I can have downstairs!! ) and when I went back down, he had evidently decided to go swimming in his water bowl. It was still upright, but he was drenched, the floor was drenched, and so was his blanket. My first thought was that he had peed on the floor and rolled in it, but thank goodness that was not the case - his water bowl was nearly empty. I have noticed that after he has gone potty on his UgoDog, he starts barking and acting all excited and I can tell he expects to be let out to play then. Probably because we have been throwing 'parties' when he goes on the UgoDog and that IS when he gets to come out and play. I had been letting him have the whole kitchen (which is a one-butt kitchen) to be confined, but he had peed on the floor rather than the UgoDog a couple of times, so I have narrowed his space down. So far, so good. 

Karen, I wish I could be more like you. Have a name picked and then just use it. But I always have to see what they are like and what fits first (my birds, my dogs, my kids to a lesser extent - they made me come up with a name to leave the hospital!).


----------



## clare

What about Shaggy?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Haha Linda-they made you name your kids to leave the hospital! My neighbors changed their son's name about a month after she had him.


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> nd it's a
> [/COLOR]
> Kodi and Pixie sitting in a tree K I S S I N G First comes love then comes marriage then comes a third Havanese adopted in the baby carriage


Don't hold your breath, Suzi... Kodi will be waiting for a little sister (or brother) for SEVERAL more years!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, having fun reading through this thread... and your puppy adventures... ALMOST cures my MHS... 
I really love the name "Elroy" too!!! Bruno is cute also ... but Augie and Elroy... so cute together!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Another name from The Jetsons is Astro, the dog. Augie and Astro?


----------



## morriscsps

When we went to meet Jack for the first time, we had it narrowed down to two names, Jack (the guys' choice) or Dante (my choice). I saw him and 'Oh drat, he is a Jack.' The guys were thrilled.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

A couple of photos of the boys playing. I like the fanny one!


----------



## KSC

Awww..they are adorable!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

The picture is adorable. Waiting for the videos.

Karen, just wait until Kodi has many titles...then we will see how much more waiting he has to do.


----------



## krandall

The Laughing Magpie said:


> The picture is adorable. Waiting for the videos.
> 
> Karen, just wait until Kodi has many titles...then we will see how much more waiting he has to do.


I think that UD is MANY years away!


----------



## clare

Oh Augie has so much hair for little pup to cling on to!


----------



## Suzi

Little Bro has a beautiful coat I love all the cream coming threw I think he will change a bunch and I hope he also keeps a lot of the color that he has now. What does his papers say he is.?


----------



## morriscsps

Back to the cartoon dogs.....

Cartoon Network has been reshowing old Looney Tunes cartoons. The old Bugs Bunny/Road Runner stuff. I was shocked when I realized that my youngest son didn't know when the retracted wall was going to pop up and smash Wile E Coyote. I started recording them for him.

Anyway, this morning recording had the cartoon with the big dog, Marc Anthony, and the little black kitten. I love Marc Anthony!!! http://fan.tcm.com/_Feed-the-Kitty/VIDEO/779975/66470.html


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thanks for the memories Pam - loved watching that! Those old cartoons were the best! Some of this newer stuff for kids feels, to me, like a rapid-fire assault on the brain. These older styled ones are calmer, less 'action' and flashing going on - and soo cute!

Suzi, puppy is labeled a 'gold sable'. I am expecting he will probably end up mostly cream with the dark tipped ears and tail? I would love if he kept more color, but he may have other plans - Ha! He is a wild boy. Last night after I got Augie cleaned up after Rally (he gets his feet and undercarriage full of sand), puppy and Augie really went wild. Puppy would run from the kitchen full speed and Augie would come around from the side of the chair and they would go after each other and tumble and wrestle. Puppy seems more than able to hold his own. But I did separate them when I thought they were getting so wild that they may forget he is much smaller. He does NOT like to be locked away from Augie - yip, yip, yip. 

Yes, Clare, there is a LOT of hair there. And Puppy likes to clamp onto any of it - tail, neck, face!  Augie is very tolerant - so far!!

But, holy moly, I am NOT getting much done!! I just need to enjoy that little body because I know he will grow up much too fast. Augie just feels so HUGE now, compared to Puppy.


----------



## Kathie

I'm laughing as I'm reading this and watching my two play Wrestlemania! Abby can't get too rough for our little tough guy! They always seem to work it out. I know you're having fun but I can relate to getting absolutely nothing done!


----------



## Suzi

Linda it is almost June have you named little Bro yet? and where are more pictures!op2:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I have been checking here every day for Augie's brother's name. Even my 11 yo daughter asked me last night if the puppy had a name yet!!!! I still like Gus, but all the suggestions have been really cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi said:


> Linda it is almost June have you named little Bro yet? and where are more pictures!op2:


Geez O Pete! Nag, nag, nag!! ound:ound:ound:

I know. I want him to have this unique cute name. And I think it is going to end up not so unique. Mostly, he is Little Stinker! There is a reason people my age are not supposed to be having babies :biggrin1: and bringing home one of these characters is like bringing home a new baby! So, there you have it - NO name and no new photos!! Yet....... :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

But have you been keeping up with Augie's Rally?:bolt:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

motherslittlehelper said:


> Geez O Pete! Nag, nag, nag!! ound:ound:ound:
> 
> I know. I want him to have this unique cute name. And I think it is going to end up not so unique. Mostly, he is Little Stinker! There is a reason people my age are not supposed to be having babies :biggrin1: and bringing home one of these characters is like bringing home a new baby! So, there you have it - NO name and no new photos!! Yet....... :biggrin1:


We had a cat named Stinker-he wasn't too friendly-hence the name


----------



## motherslittlehelper

krandall said:


> But have you been keeping up with Augie's Rally?:bolt:


Yes, we have.  I do want to keep up with that. I think it is good for both of us and I really enjoy the people in our class and our trainer - she is a hoot. Someday, I hope we will have a ribbon to share!  And I have been trying to do some yard work. Not enough hours in the day...or energy! The two boys just got finished with another wild chase session. I finally decided to call a time out for them. They wanted to keep going. Quite entertaining, but when it looks like it is starting to get out of control, I spoil their fun. Little Bro can quite hold his own, however. Augie is loving this new friend.


----------



## Suzi

Linda, That is no excuse I want pictures . I feel like its all my fault:biggrin1: I know you are on top of the world with your new pup right?. So the little guy is a wiled one  how is the house training going?Hey I think I see the sun!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Here is a good link for names http://www.top-dogs-names.com/cute-dog-names.html


----------



## motherslittlehelper

12 weeks old.


----------



## TilliesMom

Oh my gosh Linda, he is ADORABLE!!!!! I just love, love LOVE sables... :bounce:
thank you SO much for the pictures... I find myself searching breeders listings to get my puppy fix... 
SOOOOOO, what's his NAME already!!? I like Bosco and Elroy.. too cute!!!


----------



## Divaskychick

Little Brother is Japanese is Oto or Ototo I like these best- Augie and Oto
In Spanish, it could be Hermanito
In French it doesn't work so well.
In Italian, brother is fratello and little brother fratellino
In German, brother is Bruder, which is could be a cool name - Augie and Bruder

I got these translated on google so don't hold me to it!


----------



## krandall

He's just adorable, Linda!


----------



## kimnaz

OMG!!!!! He is adorable!!!!


----------



## heatherk

omg what an adorable little fluff ball!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi said:


> Linda, That is no excuse I want pictures . I feel like its all my fault:biggrin1: I know you are on top of the world with your new pup right?. So the little guy is a wiled one  how is the house training going?Hey I think I see the sun!


Hey, Suzi, I am happy to see that you recognize your responsibility in all of this!! ound:ound:ound: Let us say, he is quite an active one, although probably not any more so than any other puppy. I think he is wearing Augie out. Potty training going ok, mostly because I am making sure to watch him very closely when he is out. He gets let out to play immediately after he pees (we check the wick to see if it is wet :biggrin1 and he usually lets us know by hopping up and down and becoming vocal after he has gone on his UgoDog in the ex-pen. A half hour is about all he can be out, and then back in the ex-pen area. Usually he will go fairly soon so he can be let out again. When he starts jumping and thinking he needs to be let out, Augie comes and gives me a look, like, well????? I try to catch him in the act so we can have a 'party' and not reward the yipping. But it is so funny (odd) - we have had him for two weeks and I have not seen him go poop once - and he goes several times a day. He must be one of the Havs that don't like to be watched while they poo?? I hope I don't jinx myself, but so far at least, he does not appear to be a poop eater like his brother. They are so active that Augie is drinking more water and has to be taken out more often as well.

Thanks for the comments everyone! In photos, and until one actually holds onto him, he does look like a little chunk. But he is fairly thin under all that hair. His ribs are very easily felt.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> 12 weeks old.


Oh my goodness, he is just wonderful. I could not name him either...so I know how you feel. He will wait for a name...As you know I like "whatshisname"....lol


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great new pictures Linda! :clap2:
He is so cute!


----------



## CrazieJones

I don't know why, but the first name that comes to mine is Bruno!
He is really cute. He looks like Roshi when he's up on his hind legs behind the 'fence'.


----------



## z8alia

motherslittlehelper said:


> (we check the wick to see if it is wet :biggrin1 QUOTE]
> 
> Too funny!! My kids do the same thing. That little Alfalfa is a cutie pie! He has an amazing coat - Ricky has a very interesting coat. Soft, profuse, and wavy/curly. I am praying that his adult coat gets a some silk texture to it so I can attempt to keep him longer. We love being able to see "Alfalfa" - thank you for posting pictures!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Well, what a big stinker little no-name is becoming. Took Augie out to potty, leaving stinker pants in his ex-pen, and when we came back inside, we were greeted at the laundry room door! I am thinking he must have gone over the ex-pen. He seems fearless and more adventuresome than his older brother. He reminds me of the little human brother who tries to keep up with his older brother with no thought of what might happen to himself in the process.


----------



## Divaskychick

What was the troublemaker kid's name on Leave it to Beaver?


----------



## TilliesMom

Eddie Haskel!! Eddie would be a very cute name!!
I also really like Elroy (from the Jetsons)


----------



## Divaskychick

Haskell is really cute, too! Like Rascal but more meaningful for the "little stinker"


----------



## lfung5

Adorable! he sits like Fred with a leg kicked out to the side!!!


----------



## CrazieJones

You should call him Stinker!!!!


----------



## Kathie

Linda, he is so cute! But he needs some chapstick so we can see his eyes......lol Believe it or not it doesn't seem to be picking up dirt and McGee has his nose in it half the time!

The potty training seems to be going well for you. Are he and Augie still playing a lot?


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, what a big stinker little no-name is becoming. Took Augie out to potty, leaving stinker pants in his ex-pen, and when we came back inside, we were greeted at the laundry room door! I am thinking he must have gone over the ex-pen. He seems fearless and more adventuresome than his older brother. He reminds me of the little human brother who tries to keep up with his older brother with no thought of what might happen to himself in the process.


 Oh no and he is only 13 weeks old! You will have to rig a top on the pin. Did he climb on his crate and then out maybe? How about Deni as in Hudeni. Have you gotten a chance to have him be loving you or is he all Augies


----------



## Suzi

LINDA WHERE IS MORE PICTURES AND DO YOU HAVE A NAME YET? Or did you ship him back?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Hey, Suzi - No, we didn't send him back! The fourth week was hard for me, but I went through the same thing with Augie, and I just kept telling myself that it will get easier. I think we are over the hump now, where we are more used to having a little one around. Yes, he has a name. I think. Until tomorrow!! :biggrin1: No matter what we have named him, I am sure he will be called Augie. :biggrin1: We even thought about calling him Augie 2, so that when I called one name they both would come!! Not too lazy am I. (just kidding - about the name part) I have tried to get a decent picture of him, but not too successful. We just got through with his first butt bath tonight and then drying him. He tolerated the butt bath pretty well, but I feel like I have had a workout. He is getting so big so fast. They certainly don't stay little long, do they?? He can jump on the couch so I have to be on guard as I don't want him jumping off. 

I will attach a couple of pictures that I took about a week ago where I tried to get the hair out of his eyes. It doesn't last long - he rubs his face with his little paws (actually, they aren't so little!) and gets it all messy again. He looks so sad in that first photo and he really isn't - he is quite a cheerful little stinker. He is very outgoing. I think he is more assertive than Augie and certainly more vocal. 

He and Augie have the best time wrestling and playing fetch and racing through the house. Augie hasn't much of a topknot left - it is pretty thin and scraggly looking. Puppy ate one of the little rubber bands from it (it came through) so I probably should just cut it. I haven't let him out in our yard as it is not fenced and we have had animals leaving big doodoos around. He has his last Parvo shots this week. We ordered up several ex-pens to fence their play area and I can't wait until he and Augie can get out there together to run - no couches to jump on there!


----------



## Kathie

He is so adorable, Linda! Glad you're starting to adjust to a new puppy. I think it took us more like six weeks until we felt we were going to survive!!!

He can jump on the sofa already? Thank goodness McGee can't! I wonder if it is because of the missing paw? He is four months already - wonder what the usual age is for that?

McGee has quit pulling the topknot so maybe there is hope for Augie - don't cut it yet!

Love the name Finn!


----------



## Missy

I am so glad I just checked this thread for the first time!!! the wait for a name on that cutie would have killed me!! Finn, you are a gorgeous specimen of a Hav! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thank you, Kathie and Missy. Yes, we think he is pretty cute.  I don't remember when Augie jumped on the couch, but I don't think he was this young. Finn is a bigger pup, however, than Augie was. He has the springiest hind legs - or maybe the springiness does come with the feet? As I really don't see him crouch and hop - he is just like a little pogo stick - boing, boing, boing - so maybe they do push off with their toes. He can walk around, like a human, on his hind legs and backward on them for quite a long period. He looks so funny. For the couch though, he tries to get up, doesn't make it, goes further away and gets a good run at it and tries again. He has gotten so it may take him a couple of tries, but he isn't having to get a run at it as much. I can see the wheels turning in that little head!! But.....he will not hold still for a decent photo....at least for someone who is challenged at photography to get a good one!!

Thank you, everyone, for the name suggestions! We had a whole page, three columns wide, of names at one point. Some that I liked were harder to say with Augie - I wanted something that rolled off the tongue easily with Augie - or a relative would have that name or it just didn't fit him.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

LOVE FINN...great choice Linda...don't forget I have dibbs on him as a GodMother...LOL


----------



## clare

Oh Finn is a super looking fellow and I am sure he will be very handsome dog.In my class I have a little lad named Finn, and he is a lovely boy.


----------



## krandall

Oh, I love Finn too! So glad to hear that you aren't calling him "Hey You!" any more!ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Flynn - it has been noted!  We will have to see how those teenage years play out. He may have to pay his GodMother a visit!! :biggrin1:

Clare - glad to hear your 'Finn' isn't a stinker! We had to veto a few names for that reason!! :biggrin1:

Karen - don't think we ever called him 'Hey you'! :biggrin1: Mostly, it was Puppy.


----------



## Kathie

Linda, how did you attach the pictures side by side like that?

I think McGee isn't that adventuresome to try to jump up very hard. He is lazy and let's us pick him up! We tried to take a nap this afternoon and the only ones to get any sleep was the dogs! At one point McGee "thought" he heard something, started backing up and barking and flipped off the bed! By the time I crawled over to the other side of the bed to check on him he was on my side and running around - scared me, though, when he disappeared over the edge!

I think Finn must be ready to meet the world head-on! He sounds like a smart little guy!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kathie said:


> Linda, how did you attach the pictures side by side like that?
> 
> I think McGee isn't that adventuresome to try to jump up very hard. He is lazy and let's us pick him up! We tried to take a nap this afternoon and the only ones to get any sleep was the dogs! At one point McGee "thought" he heard something, started backing up and barking and flipped off the bed! By the time I crawled over to the other side of the bed to check on him he was on my side and running around - scared me, though, when he disappeared over the edge!
> 
> I think Finn must be ready to meet the world head-on! He sounds like a smart little guy!


It is good they are soft little guys and just bounce...lol...he was probably concerned that you disappeared Kathie! Yes, I am sure McGee has figured out how to get exactly what he wants in his own way...think Finn has too. Little Miss WhatsHerName is training me very well...name to come soon...promise!


----------



## misstray

Aw, what a cutie. Love the name. I wanted to name Brody (Finn or Fionn wasnt sure of spelling, but got too much flack from my mom over it...and even though they live far away it wasn't worth the aggravation of listening to her complain, but I LOVE the name)

Brody cant (or doesn't realize he can) jump on the couch yet and I'm happy he remain in ignorance about it. He doesn't jump off it either. Maybe he's just lazy and wants to be catered to! ha ha


----------



## Suzi

Maddie was jumping up on on my chair at a really young age. I think I taught her I had steps going up I called it her throne. well when I took the step away she jumped up I know she was at least 12 weeks old here is her baby picture on her throne.


----------



## Julie

Linda--Loved seeing an updated picture of Finn! He is as cute as a button and really is growing! The name suits him well.....:clap2:

Flynn--You must get a name for your new pup soon! :boink:

Kathie--Great to hear about McGee. The nap story was hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kathie - I am not sure if I could do the photo thing again or not. It took me forever to figure it out this time, and I still am not happy with it. The first time I did it - I had two different ones of Augie, I didn't have that much trouble - I don't think. I opened them in Paint, reduced the size and cropped and copied them to a new Paint page, saved them in my re-sized folder. I need to mess with it more and try to do a better job, but I had already spent too much time on it by the time I got THAT one done!  Glad McGee is OK. I think they are pretty flexible and resilient. 

Tracy - I don't know if Finn would have been jumping on the couch yet or not if it wasn't for the fact that he was trying to reach Augie. The first day or two, he was needing a couple of tries at it; he can now jump up fairly easily. He appears to be fearless and full of energy! As far as the name Finn, I didn't realize there was another spelling for it. We first thought of Phineas, calling him Finn. And now I see there is another on the forum, Fionn, that is nearly the same age, that I didn't know about when we finally decided on his name. I was trying not to take other people's names, although I know there is a Finnegan on the forum.

Flynn - Yes, this naming thing is very difficult!

Suzi - Does Maddie still sit on her throne? 

Julie - Thank you!


----------



## Pooch

How great is that, two Finn/Fionn's almost the same age! Your guy is sweet!!


----------



## katkoota

oh I ADORE the name that you chose for this cutie pie!!! I am getting puppy fever now!!! LOVE the updated photos <3

thanks for updating!

Kat


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Love the photos!!!!


----------



## Suzi

Yes Maddie still sits on the chair. As a matter of fact it is her chair now she would hide things down the corner and dug a big whole in the side.


----------



## Kathie

motherslittlehelper said:


> Kathie - I am not sure if I could do the photo thing again or not. It took me forever to figure it out this time, and I still am not happy with it. The first time I did it - I had two different ones of Augie, I didn't have that much trouble - I don't think. I opened them in Paint, reduced the size and cropped and copied them to a new Paint page, saved them in my re-sized folder. I need to mess with it more and try to do a better job, but I had already spent too much time on it by the time I got THAT one done!


Linda, sounds a little too complicated for me! I did want to do two separate pictures of Abby and McGee at the bottom of my posts since it is nearly impossible to get them together!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kathie, I am sure there is a much better/easier way to do it than I did. You might start a thread, asking the more knowledgeable this question. I would be interested in learning as well. I wondered if one could do it as a collage type thing and shrink it down. I want to play around with it a bit but just don't have the time right now. I need to be spending time with this puppy while he is a puppy!  I like your sig picture that you are using now.


----------



## Kathie

Linda, that's my problem right now, too - time! I haven't even put Abby & McGee's wrestling match video from two weeks ago on YouTube yet!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thank you, everyone, for the comments on my boy!  Took a few more photos. I swear he is growing by the hour! He was 16 weeks on Monday.

#1 Waiting at the bathroom door.
#2 Running down the hall - finally an action photo but I cut off the ears! 
#3 I love the fanny!
#4 The sherpa disc - one of our favorite fetch toys.
#5 Full of cuteness!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

He sure is cute!!!!!


----------



## Divaskychick

Sweetest face ever!


----------



## KSC

OMG so adorable!


----------



## Kathie

Linda, he is so cute! You can just see how lively he is! Oh, I wish I could get an action shot but I don't think that will ever happen with my camera - or me!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Oh I love the look of Finn. He does look a littttlle bit mischievous...just a tad..I like the one where you can just see the ears...looks like maybe little horns flying in the wind. He is going to give the world a run for its money!! It is so great to see such self assurance Linda, I do wish every little puppy had that confidence and love. He will do well. You on the other hand may need a vacation.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thanks, all! 

Flynn, yes he is rather a cocky little character. The last couple of days, the play has gotten rather out of hand. I have had to separate them as I was afraid he was going to hurt himself by being so wild. I need to empty out a room in this house for play - one that has no furniture to jump on. You would think that with three boys grown and gone, I could do that...right??? Trouble is, we are still housing a lot of their 'stuff'. I think he may get the best of Augie soon. He has already worn me out. A vacation sounds wonderful - until I actually went - then I would worry about the little terror!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Thanks, all!
> 
> Flynn, yes he is rather a cocky little character. The last couple of days, the play has gotten rather out of hand. I have had to separate them as I was afraid he was going to hurt himself by being so wild. I need to empty out a room in this house for play - one that has no furniture to jump on. You would think that with three boys grown and gone, I could do that...right??? Trouble is, we are still housing a lot of their 'stuff'. I think he may get the best of Augie soon. He has already worn me out. A vacation sounds wonderful - until I actually went - then I would worry about the little terror!


I guess you will have to send him to me...for your vacation lol....wish I lived close enough I would come get him for a long weekend!!:flypig: Like you would let him visit!!


----------



## davetgabby

Hey Linda, it will keep you young. ound:


----------



## Kathie

Or age you like McGee has done to me.....LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kathie said:


> Or age you like McGee has done to me.....LOL


Yup, pretty much! :biggrin1: Not feeling so young these days, Dave! 

Flynn, be careful there - I hear you have an airport within reach! ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I love the pictures. Their little butts are SO cute!! I love the last one.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

OK, we got the boys' outside play area re-fenced and Finn is OK to go out and play now. Oh MY, they had such a good time! They love being able to run together. They are tired boys now!


----------



## Sheri

What a gorgeous pair! They are both so handsome, and how fun that they are so totally different in looks. 

Any more photos?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Awww Linda, send him on!! They are darling and I love the way you have the area fixed for them. All that hard work sure looks good! Glad they can get out and play.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thank you, Sheri and Flynn! Sheri, there are a few more photos in the Dog Days of Summer thread started by imamurph. They were taken at the same time as the outside ones in this thread that I posted today.  And, yes, they are totally different in looks. Finn is going to lighten considerably. His new hair is coming in cream or a light gold on most of his body. I love the black and whites, but one with that coloring would have made Augie look 'dirty'. I think this will be a better combo. And that is very important, you know?? That they look good together?! ound:ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Thank you, Sheri and Flynn! Sheri, there are a few more photos in the Dog Days of Summer thread started by imamurph. They were taken at the same time as the outside ones in this thread that I posted today.  And, yes, they are totally different in looks. Finn is going to lighten considerably. His new hair is coming in cream or a light gold on most of his body. I love the black and whites, but one with that coloring would have made Augie look 'dirty'. I think this will be a better combo. And that is very important, you know?? That they look good together?! ound:ound:


Oh...I knew you would find a reason NOT to send him to me...SW is black and white.,..but...my new little WhatsHerName will look great with him...lol..you are right the colors don't go well together!! SW still loves her..lol.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

ound: Oh, I think Finn would go OK with Sir W, especially if he is golden enough. But Augie and Sir W would not look great together, I don't think. Sir W's white and black-black would make Augie look like he needed a bath! So....when stinkerpants is acting too much like a puppy, be prepared to meet the plane to perform your Godmotherly duties!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> ound: Oh, I think Finn would go OK with Sir W, especially if he is golden enough. But Augie and Sir W would not look great together, I don't think. Sir W's white and black-black would make Augie look like he needed a bath! So....when stinkerpants is acting too much like a puppy, be prepared to meet the plane to perform your Godmotherly duties!! :biggrin1:


Oh, I see.....so Stinkerpants can come and we will have a good time visiting Dale and Cicero, Kathie and McGee and Abby..Ann and her three, Sandi...seeeeee...we will have a great time and he will be so spoiled, maybe even get to ride with Sharlene and visit the ice cream shoppe with Amanda's Jim.
Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Well, I just rethought that whole situation! I am going to leave them BOTH home and you can meet ME at the airport and be my Godsister for the weekend or whenever! I don't think my two would appreciate all that fun, but I would!! :biggrin1: That sounds like quite a gathering!


----------



## Suzi

The brothers look like they love their new play area! I love your walk way and garden good job all the hard work has paid off.


----------



## Kathie

Looks like the boys are having so much fun! I love your yard, Linda.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, I just rethought that whole situation! I am going to leave them BOTH home and you can meet ME at the airport and be my Godsister for the weekend or whenever! I don't think my two would appreciate all that fun, but I would!! :biggrin1: That sounds like quite a gathering!


Sounds like a deal!!! Wouldn't it be fun!


----------



## Sheri

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, I just rethought that whole situation! I am going to leave them BOTH home and you can meet ME at the airport and be my Godsister for the weekend or whenever! I don't think my two would appreciate all that fun, but I would!! :biggrin1: That sounds like quite a gathering!


Oh, you guys! But, I agree, Linda, I think this plan sounds a lot better! :whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Sounds like a deal!!! Wouldn't it be fun!


Yes, actually, I think it would be GREAT fun!

And, Sheri, I'll buzz through Idaho and gather you up on the way! 

Suzi, I will PM you about a play date.

The boys aren't moving too fast today. I think they done tuckered themselves out but good yesterday!  Heh, heh, heh! :evil:


----------



## CrazieJones

motherslittlehelper said:


> The boys aren't moving too fast today. I think they done tuckered themselves out but good yesterday!  Heh, heh, heh! :evil:


LOL!!! It's the best! On Saturday, Roshi had a meet & greet at a back up daycare facility, then a walk around the farmer's market, puppy school, and an hour of run and fun at a dog park. Yesterday, he only lasted about 20 min on his walk, and by 8 pm after dinner and potty, he was out cold (his bedtime is usually 10:30-11, weekends, midnight). LOL! I finally got to play on my PS3 for the first time in 3 months!


----------



## Kathie

A tired dog is a happy doggie parent!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Casie, it sounds like you are doing a terrific job of getting Roshi out and about and putting down a good foundation for a well balanced dog so that you will be able to get some semblance of a normal life back! 

Kathie, YES! Hahaha. Linda's (HavanseSoon) and Augie are about the same age. I think I had found the forum, but was still lurking, when Dexter was a puppy and I still remember her talking about taking Dexter out and running him around to tire him out.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, actually, I think it would be GREAT fun!
> 
> And, Sheri, I'll buzz through Idaho and gather you up on the way!
> 
> Suzi, I will PM you about a play date.
> 
> The boys aren't moving too fast today. I think they done tuckered themselves out but good yesterday!  Heh, heh, heh! :evil:


That would be so much fun!!! Wish we could make it happen. Good to see them tired from playing!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I think someone took my baby and replaced him with an imposter! The one that lives here now doesn't even look like a baby any more!  He looks like a teenage troublemaker! Full of attitude! He thinks if he covers his eyes we can't see him! :biggrin1: He was four months on July 7.


----------



## pjewel

Aw Linda, I love him, covered eyes and all.


----------



## TilliesMom

wow, what a handsome big boy!!! I can't believe he is only 4 months!! I think he is nearly as big as Tillie is! LOL


----------



## Suzi

OMG he is so big! are you going to have two cousin ITTS? I cant wait to see what he is going to look like. Does he eat a lot? How much does he weigh?


----------



## CrazieJones

He is a big one!!! Hmm, I wonder if he can see through those bangs?! Roshi had a few strands dangling over his eyes, and he kept running into the stairs face first! :S Funny, but I trimmed them!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Boy has he grown!!!! He looks big, but it might be the angle of the shot. Big brother better watch out. What a doll, do you think he will keep his color?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thanks all. He is like a big teddy bear. He is a big one - may have to rename him The Hulk!  Although, he looks bigger in those photos than he actually is - I had just brushed him out and his hair is very fluffy. Yes, Suzi, two cousin ITTs!!  He does like to eat! He is very muscular and his ribs very prominent. At a week past 4 months, he weighed 9 lbs, so he will be a large Hav. At least I shouldn't have to worry about him being carted away by a hawk! He seems very coordinated and he uses those front paws like hands. He grew very fast for awhile, but I think he is slowing down somewhat now. His new hair is coming in a very light golden. I think it is more gold than cream, but it is hard to tell. The top of his head near is ears is darker gold at the skin level than the rest of his body, with a little black there. Black still coming from the top of his nose. He and Augie still playing well together - they love to play chase outside. When he was smaller, Augie tolerated him hanging from his face hair. Not so much any more. He jumps up on the couch to get away from Finn when he starts that. He is more into playing with toys than Augie was/is. And he won't let Augie have a toy - he races over and grabs it from him. I keep telling Augie he needs to sit on him, tell him who is boss, but Augie is so mellow. He hates me messing with the hair around his eyes, but I can tell it is starting to affect his vision, where he is sometimes missing seeing the toy when I throw for fetch.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> I think someone took my baby and replaced him with an imposter! The one that lives here now doesn't even look like a baby any more!  He looks like a teenage troublemaker! Full of attitude! He thinks if he covers his eyes we can't see him! :biggrin1: He was four months on July 7.


Hey it worked for the guys in the 60s...if you couldn't see their eyes...lol...
He is darling and if he were good like Augie IS NOW...well you would be seriously worried something might be wrong with him. Augie has just spoiled you! Now Finn will show you what owning a puppy is all about...he is doing this to protect himself so you spend time with him...not Augie...and also so you don't get another puppy right away...he just wants ALL your attention...now how bad is that??? I think I will call him Huck, or Peck for Peck's Bad Boy....Just joking...but I do think of Huck Finn everytime he does something cunning...Love him...he is growing so quickly, that is a blessing on some days isn't it?


----------



## dodrop82

What a handsome young man he's turning into!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thank you Stacey. Flynn, I don't think there is ANY worry about me getting another puppy right away!!! And, really, I jest - he is not all that bad. He is just a busy puppy. And you are right, I would really worry if he behaved as a puppy like Augie behaves - he wouldn't be normal. I know I am biased as all heck, but he is just so clever - when I watch him figure things out. Puppies are just a lot of work and it sometimes gets overwhelming, but it is getting easier and easier. But I really am not sure how people with more than two do it!! I think two is a good number. Please remind me of that if I EVER talk of adding another!!


----------



## krandall

He's adorable, Linda! (though I still think ONE is a good number!:biggrin1


----------



## Suzi

Sparkie genes are coming out Zoey hates me messing with her bangsound: Try dipadedoda Or glue. JK


----------



## CrazieJones

krandall said:


> He's adorable, Linda! (though I still think ONE is a good number!:biggrin1


I totally agree! 
I think "one" applies to kids as well... although I did want two. Now that I think about it...
1 husband + 1 kid + 1 dog = way too many kids!


----------



## LuckyOne

What an adorable little nipper! Congratulations to all.


----------



## lfung5

He is so adorable! You have a good point about the hawks and that's why I prefer a larger Havanese!


----------



## davetgabby

Linda, I give you a year. You can handle another.ound:


----------



## kimnaz

motherslittlehelper said:


> I think someone took my baby and replaced him with an imposter! The one that lives here now doesn't even look like a baby any more!  He looks like a teenage troublemaker! Full of attitude! He thinks if he covers his eyes we can't see him! :biggrin1: He was four months on July 7.


OMG...i havent been on for a while. I am shocked how big your baby has gotten. He is so cute!!!


----------



## billie

Linda, What a pretty boy he is turning into. Makes me so proud. Darla goes to the groomer on Thursday and then I will try to figure out how to post pictures. The new puppies are so cute are you SURE you don't want another one.


----------



## Kirby

Beautiful pup!! Augie will love him very soon!


----------



## Missy

wow! Linda, Finn is so handsome...and a perfect Finn with all that red hair...I hope he stays tawny. Cash has Finn beat...Cash went from 5 lbs at 9 weeks to 12 lbs at just over 4 months!!! then he was 17 lbs when he was neutered at 6 months!!! How big is Augie?


----------



## irnfit

Linda, Finn is just gorgeous. I love this puppy stage. Enjoy him.


----------



## clare

Finn looks like a little lion! Our Nellie grew very fast to begin with,and was 9 pounds at 6 months, but now at 14 months she is only 10 pounds [approx]and on the small side, but a little chubby ,I really have to watch what she eats as she has a tendency to put on weight even though she is very active,with at least 1 hours walk a day and masses of running around the house and garden with Dizzie[who is a lean machine!]


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Casie - FUNNY - 1 husband+1 kid+1 dog = way too many kids! In my situation, it was 3 kids who are now grown and moved away (for the moment), but still 3 birds and 2 dogs and a husband - all males! I am so outnumbered!

Dave, NO! :biggrin1:

Billie, looking forward to pictures of Darla! And my hands are WAY full at the moment, thank you! But he is such a cutie - we love him! 

Missy, good grief! Did you feed Cash lead pellets?? :biggrin1: How old is he now and how much does he weigh? I am afraid to weigh Augie! Last time he was weighed, he was 13.5 lbs. I know he is heavier now. It didn't seem like he ate very much before we got Finn, but it was enough to keep his weight stable. For some reason, he is eating more since Finn came, but he is more active. I need to cut him back and pick up the walking. Don't want it to get out of hand. I can still feel his ribs, but not as easily as before, and I know it is easier to prevent it than fix it after the fact. And, for some reason, Finn's hair looks more red in photos than it actually is. 

Thanks, everyone, for the nice comments on my boy! Oh, I just noticed yesterday that he is now missing two bottom front teeth! While I wont miss those little razors, it kind of makes me sad as he is growing up so fast!


----------



## katkoota

Awwwh gotta love the teenage trouble maker <3 i dont know maybe because I have small fluffs, but i love the teddy bear-ish type of fluff. I can only cuddle him.
Thanks for the update!
Kat


----------



## Missy

Linda, Cash used to be my little porker... He topped at 24lbs. He is now about 18 which maybe be a bit lean for him. You are right to nip Augie in the bud, it is so hard to refuse them food. 

We really were not feeding Cash much, but we worked really hard...and then at one point his metabolism took over, and now he can actually eat more than he did before and maintain. The one thing that really helped us...was knowing how many calories are in a bully stick ...29 calories an inch! The boys only get at most one 5 inch bully once a week now. 

Jasper was a real finicky eater before we got Cash... But knowing there was a threat to his food source and competition for treats has made him eat every single meal.

The funny thing is Jasper is now a little heftier than Cash. Last time we were at the vets they were both 17.4!


----------



## Kathie

Wow, Missy, I think McGee is heading that way, too! He weighed ten pounds a couple of nights ago and he won't be six months until August 1st!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*Who Can Have Just ONE?*

My photos won't upload, anyone else having problems?


----------



## StarrLhasa

Try again. The uploader seems to be working now.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Casie - FUNNY - 1 husband+1 kid+1 dog = way too many kids! In my situation, it was 3 kids who are now grown and moved away (for the moment), but still 3 birds and 2 dogs and a husband - all males! I am so outnumbered!
> 
> Dave, NO! :biggrin1:
> 
> Billie, looking forward to pictures of Darla! And my hands are WAY full at the moment, thank you! But he is such a cutie - we love him!
> 
> Missy, good grief! Did you feed Cash lead pellets?? :biggrin1: How old is he now and how much does he weigh? I am afraid to weigh Augie! Last time he was weighed, he was 13.5 lbs. I know he is heavier now. It didn't seem like he ate very much before we got Finn, but it was enough to keep his weight stable. For some reason, he is eating more since Finn came, but he is more active. I need to cut him back and pick up the walking. Don't want it to get out of hand. I can still feel his ribs, but not as easily as before, and I know it is easier to prevent it than fix it after the fact. And, for some reason, Finn's hair looks more red in photos than it actually is.
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for the nice comments on my boy! Oh, I just noticed yesterday that he is now missing two bottom front teeth! While I wont miss those little razors, it kind of makes me sad as he is growing up so fast!


Hey, what do you use when you cut back on food. My Lady Mia is always starving...always...she is about 2 lbs over weight. I am now giving her 14 cup of her kibble mixed with green beans rinsed free of salt..what else can I do?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

OHHHH, I did not mean to post this on your thread Linda, I am so sorry, how do i remove it...it should have gone on Body Language...I just did not notice...so sorrrrry.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Hey, what do you use when you cut back on food. My Lady Mia is always starving...always...she is about 2 lbs over weight. I am now giving her 14 cup of her kibble mixed with green beans rinsed free of salt..what else can I do?


Well, first off I would maybe give her only 13 cups of kibble!! ound: Just kidding! I'm sure you no doubt meant 1/4 cup? I am just trying to give Augie a bit less and watch the training treats. Hopefully, that will work. You might try starting another thread so this question is more visible and people with experience can give suggestions??

Regarding the pictures you wanted posted in the body language thread. I don't know if you can move them or not. I would probably just delete that post and re-post them in the thread you meant. Or, you can just leave them and post again in the body language thread. Doesn't bother me in the least that they are here.  Cute photos. They look like such cuddle bugs!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, first off I would maybe give her only 13 cups of kibble!! ound: Just kidding! I'm sure you no doubt meant 1/4 cup? I am just trying to give Augie a bit less and watch the training treats. Hopefully, that will work. You might try starting another thread so this question is more visible and people with experience can give suggestions??
> 
> Regarding the pictures you wanted posted in the body language thread. I don't know if you can move them or not. I would probably just delete that post and re-post them in the thread you meant. Or, you can just leave them and post again in the body language thread. Doesn't bother me in the least that they are here.  Cute photos. They look like such cuddle bugs!


Oh me....14 cups of kibble...hummm, no wonder she is gaining. Seriously I think she might eat that much...yes 1/4 cup is what I mean to say...I will try another thread...I don't see delete...how do I do that???


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I think if you go into edit for your post, there is a delete button.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> I think if you go into edit for your post, there is a delete button.


Thanks Linda, so sorry about that...I will put it on Body Language...thanks again..


----------



## ilaienae

What a beautiful little fellow!


----------



## Luciledodd

Linda your Augie is eating more because of the new pup. My mother always said you can't fatten one hog, you have to have at least two. Works for humans also. DH and I are competing for food also. LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Luciledodd said:


> Linda your Augie is eating more because of the new pup. My mother always said you can't fatten one hog, you have to have at least two. Works for humans also. DH and I are competing for food also. LOL


Well, I think your mother knew what she was talking about! And what immediately came to mind when I read that is my sister and I attacking the cheesecake when we get together!! ound: And when next we do that, I no doubt will think about fattening of the hogs! ound:

What is funny, is that Augie started eating banana because Finn loves banana. But Augie has now gotten over having to have a piece just because Finn does. He is back to just spitting it out. So, maybe he will get back to being more finicky about eating.

ilaienae - Thank you!


----------



## dodrop82

Yogi was a horrible eater before we got Boo too! Now she eats much better...Thank God!


----------



## krandall

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks Linda, so sorry about that...I will put it on Body Language...thanks again..


We love SW and his little sister where ever they show up!


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> Linda your Augie is eating more because of the new pup. My mother always said you can't fatten one hog, you have to have at least two. Works for humans also. DH and I are competing for food also. LOL


That's how Kodi learned to love his food! When he was about 10 months old, and at the height of the finicky, "I'll just skip this meal, thanks" stage, I went to Europe for 3 weeks. He stayed with a friend with 4 dogs. I think he was so afraid that they would get his food that he learned to gobble it down FAST!!! He has never missed a meal since!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi

Mine are under weight it really bugs me. I'm not going to do anything though because the minuet I do I'm sure they would then need to go on a dietound: 
PS They don't have worms just run around a lot. Or lucky enough to be naturally thin.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks Linda, so sorry about that...I will put it on Body Language...thanks again..


Hellooooooohoooo, Flynn! I still don't see the photos on body language thread!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

We are starting a new phase in the life of the Finn Man. He is going to acquire some manners!! Yessirree! Last night was first night of Basic Obedience; dogs were not allowed at first class, and there is no class next week. So we have two weeks to work on our assigned homework. I am going to have to work at getting that hair plastered down around his eyes so I can see his eyes for the 'look at me' part. Just the past couple of days, though, I think it is staying down a bit better under his eyes - I think it is finally getting long enough that it has a bit more weight to hold it down. We may have to see if Kathie's Chapstick idea works here! 

His big brother will be starting a new class this week as well. We are adding Introduction to Agility, as well as keeping on with our Rally. I think I am going to be very busy, doing a lot of training. But, I don't want Augie to be neglected just because we added a new puppy, because he enjoys his classes so much. And I want Finn to be as well behaved as Augie has become.


----------



## billie

What are you saying? Finn doesn't have manners? I just can't believe that. Although it does sound a bit like Darla. Sparkey went to the groomer today and so pretty he had blue bows but Darla took care of that right away. She must have thought he looked stupid with bows, ya think?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

billie said:


> What are you saying? Finn doesn't have manners? I just can't believe that. Although it does sound a bit like Darla. Sparkey went to the groomer today and so pretty he had blue bows but Darla took care of that right away. She must have thought he looked stupid with bows, ya think?


I KNOW!!! Hard to believe, but true.:biggrin1: But he is catching on to the things we have worked with pretty darned fast. I am so looking forward to seeing how he does in class. He is no dummy, that is for sure!

And we would need to see pictures of Sparkey in his bows to be sure Darla is right - that they look stupid - hint, hint... :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

krandall said:


> We love SW and his little sister where ever they show up!


Aww, thank you. They will be in Body Language soon...Hugs back.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, I think your mother knew what she was talking about! And what immediately came to mind when I read that is my sister and I attacking the cheesecake when we get together!! ound: And when next we do that, I no doubt will think about fattening of the hogs! ound:
> 
> What is funny, is that Augie started eating banana because Finn loves banana. But Augie has now gotten over having to have a piece just because Finn does. He is back to just spitting it out. So, maybe he will get back to being more finicky about eating.
> 
> ilaienae - Thank you!


Sir Winston would not touch Romaine leaves until Lady Mia says,.."I want one please"...she will eat anything..so now he decides they are good. But the amazing thing is that SW will actually let Lady Mia be next to him when eating, and when I looked over yesterday they were both in SW's crate..he does love that little girl..Never did I think they would be so close. Good decision after all!! I think it might have a lot to do with them being about the same age..
Finn has to be different...otherwise you would get spoiled and he would not get the attention...lol..that sweet Augie would get it all...


----------



## motherslittlehelper

The Finn Man is visiting Doggie Day Care for a few hours, to be evaluated, to see if he 'plays well with others'! I was also buying food and looking at toys and talking with the gal at the desk - probably in there for a good half hour. The gal who had taken him into the back walked out to the front as I was getting ready to leave - still holding him!! - said his 'evaluation' was going well - Hahaha - she was joking as she had not even put him down yet. :biggrin1: I don't think he has separation anxiety! He barely gave me a second glance as she hauled him off!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Now you know that just kills me...much as I want them to be socialized, and I see the little ones just taking to someone else, I get jealous. But that is not as bad as seeing them with those sad eyes when you leave them somewhere....so if I had to chose I would chose to have Mister Finn happy with all situations...I am so glad he likes everyone!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

A part of me is sad that he went off so willingly; but I remember, as a kid, how shy and clingy I was and how painful that was, and I wouldn't wish that feeling on anyone or anything! Augie is outgoing, but he does look back at us when we drop him off. Finn is still pretty young, just 5 months now, so it may change later?


----------



## billie

Linda,
The true test is how he acts when you come and pick him up. I am sure he is going to be so glad to see you. They don't forget who they belong to.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

billie said:


> Linda,
> The true test is how he acts when you come and pick him up. I am sure he is going to be so glad to see you. They don't forget who they belong to.


Well, lucky for him that he passed THAT test! ound: When the gal brought him to the front and I called to him, he came running!

He did very well at day care. He played 'nice' with the other dogs and made new friends. I think he made a good impression and made me proud of him! :biggrin1: He really does have a cute little personality.


----------



## billie

Told ya. Way to go Finn.


----------



## Luciledodd

I am not laughing at you Linda but with you. It sounds like sending off the last child to kindergarten. There are a lot of people in this world that would think we were all a bunch of nuts the way we take on over our furbabies. I know that my oldest son is jealous of Rosie. I prefer her to his four boys--not really but he thinks so.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Luciledodd said:


> I am not laughing at you Linda but with you. It sounds like sending off the last child to kindergarten. There are a lot of people in this world that would think we were all a bunch of nuts the way we take on over our furbabies. I know that my oldest son is jealous of Rosie. I prefer her to his four boys--not really but he thinks so.


It does feel like that, sending them off to school! :biggrin1: I have had to really watch myself around my family (father and siblings) and not go on about my dogs too much. My dad was totally flabbergasted that I would have a car seat for my dog when we traveled.....and a crate! And when we visited him, we had to keep Augie crated. We stayed in a motel too, and I think that hurt his feelings, but he didn't offer to let Augie be out in his house or yard, and I knew better than to ask. He did say - can't he stay in his crate? Uh, no, I don't think so. People have animals for a purpose - to ride, milk or eat - is the way I was raised. We did not have animals IN THE HOUSE! I am sure he wonders what happened to me - why am I so ODD! ound:

That is why it is so great to have this forum to share with. We all think it is normal to be NUTS - about our fur kids! ound:


----------



## misstray

LOL Finn is growing up!


----------



## jcarol

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

*My First TopKnot, And I am NOT Happy! says Finn*

Finn's first topknot. And it didn't last long. The second photo is our second attempt and it didn't last any longer! I would love to be able to see his eyes. They are really pretty. But every time I get the hair arranged so I can see, he messes it up. He thinks he is a rumble tumble guy and wants NO part of being 'pretty'!

He is getting so big. He is not as heavy as Augie...yet....but I think he has gone through a growth spurt recently. He looks huge to me. He also has hugely fluffy hair.


----------



## Luciledodd

He sure is cute. Makes me want a puppy.


----------



## Suzi

Linda he is so cute. He reminds me of a lion cub. All that face hair just needs to get a bit longer so the top knot will stay in.


----------



## Kathie

He is just so cute! I love his black beard! I think his topknot is almost as long as McGee's so he's right on schedule since he's about six weeks younger. He has cute a cute face!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Finn's first topknot. And it didn't last long. The second photo is our second attempt and it didn't last any longer! I would love to be able to see his eyes. They are really pretty. But every time I get the hair arranged so I can see, he messes it up. He thinks he is a rumble tumble guy and wants NO part of being 'pretty'!
> 
> He is getting so big. He is not as heavy as Augie...yet....but I think he has gone through a growth spurt recently. He looks huge to me. He also has hugely fluffy hair.


He is Peck's Bad Boy for sure...I guess I can see why they don't like it, but they can see so much better...lol... he is such a doll, he does not want anybody to see those dreamy eyes.


----------



## billie

Linda he is so pretty and I'm so proud. I did take pictures of Darla but they didn't turn out so good and she is going to the groomer again soon so I want to try to take better pictures. Her hair is really thick and long and like Finn you can't see her eyes. She is a pistol tho in to everything and won't give Sparkey a rest. She weighed 9 lbs a couple of weeks ago when I took her to the vet for a check up. Abby was on the large end of the scale for a Havanese so I think Darla will be like her mother.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Billie, if Darla acts anything like Finn, it is no wonder you can't get a photo. I get sooooo frustrated trying to get one of him. For every one I have posted, I have probably taken 50. Well, that may be a slight exaggeration, but not by much, I tell you. He will NOT sit still. He will and does play very nicely by himself though. He is getting the hint when Augie has had enough and just plays by himself. But, for awhile, he was pestering Augie unmercifully!! He tosses things around and fetches them or chews on Lamb. Just about every toy has lost its ears since he came to live! They made it through Augie just fine!  But he doesn't chew on other stuff (now watch, I will have jinxed myself). Oh yes, he does chew on weeds in the play yard and a shrub that I had to check out to make sure it wasn't poisonous as he removed most of the needles from a branch. I am so glad Darla is a pistol too. I would have been upset if you had gotten a well-behaved one and let us adopt the naughty one!!! :biggrin1: Just kidding, of course. He has a great personality!

He has 'school' tonight, so best get things gathered up. I am going to TRY to get another topknot in for class so I can see his eyes a bit better. I just figure if his face is aimed at me, he is looking at me.


----------



## dodrop82

I feel your pain, Linda! Boo is a holy terror! She wouldn't leave a topknot in either, and I ended up cutting her some bangs, which is a real fete in itself, as she won't hold still for me to cut around her face! She terrorizes Yogi constantly and I feel so bad for Yogi, cause she's such a little sweetheart! But then when I try to break them up, Yogi keeps trying to get right back at Boo! I keep saying if I had had Boo first, there would have never been a second dog! Holy crap! And I feel so bad for Chris, cause at least 2 nights a week, I am at work, and for some reason, on those nights, they are getting him up many times a night to go outside, or Boo decides to play (attack) with Yogi in the middle of the night! The last two nights I worked, Chris got very little sleep! So on the nights I'm home, he goes to bed early as he's exhausted! It's a very good thing he adores them both soooo much!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thank you, Lucile, Kathy, Suzi and Flynn!

Stacey - there is no way I could let the two of them share the same space during the night. What a wild ruckus that would be. Finn is locked in the kitchen with his UgoDog, crate and water. Augie sleeps in his crate, or sometimes a chair downstairs. Yogi sounds a bit like Augie. I had Finn at class tonight and DH took Augie to the play yard outside and he just sat there at the fence and waited until Finn came home. Finn, by himself, is fairly calm, has great attention span in playing with his toys, doesn't chew on electrical cords like Augie did. Actually, Augie was a bit more of a terror as a puppy with his biting and getting underfoot. And I guess Augie must not hate the pestering too bad as he keeps coming back for more. They just cannot be allowed to play in the house unsupervised or they are leaping all over the furniture. When it gets too wild, I just have to put Finn in the kitchen. I don't want him to hurt his legs with all the jumping he would like to do. Yes, this summer I am worn out!! I never dreamed it would be so tiring! Finn alerts me with a bark when he poops on UgoDog, so I can get rid of it. Last night, he kept yipping, and I must have gone down and checked four times. I don't know why, but lately he has taken to pooping in the middle of the night. Last night, no poops, just the yipping. I finally lost it and gave him a stern 'talking to'. He went into his crate and I never heard another peep out of him until morning.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Sounds like Finn is just pushing his limits....they are so child like.


----------



## clare

I like Finn's rough and tumble look!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

*Guess Who's Six Months Old Today!!*

Yes, the Finn Man is six months old today! I don't have any 'Half-A-Year Hav' photos to share - he is in dire need of a bath; hopefully, tomorrow we will get that done. He really is a sweetheart with a great personality! Thank you, Billie, for such a smart, handsome boy!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Finn will be 6 months? Seems impossible. He is such a sweet boy, and handsome too. What amazes me is how smart he seems to be..usually a step ahead, from what you have told me...I think he is keeping you on your toes..you were spoiled with Augie!!!ound:


----------



## billie

Linda, You are so welcome. I am so happy for my little puppy, he has found the best home and has such a loving family. I know he loves all of you too. They are growing up so fast. We still have 3 of our new puppies left and they are so darn cute and cry every time I go over to see them. They know their grandma I guess. I love going to get my puppy fix. I found another puppy tooth of Darla's this morning. She takes a long time to eat a milk bone now. She is finally starting to slow down some will even JUST sit on my lap now.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Finn is losing his puppy molars now. I never saw Augie's when he lost his - must have eaten them. But I have found two of Finn's on the floor, oddest looking things. His new teeth are beautiful, so nice and straight, and he doesn't seem to be retaining any puppy teeth that I can see. I have noticed that it is harder for him to chew right now as well. He will let us hold him - but just for a little while - then he squirms off to harass Augie or explore, he really is curious about everything.


----------



## Kathie

Happy Birthday, Finn!!! I hope he got some special treats today. Linda, you'd better take some birthday pictures after his bath! We're waiting! opcorn:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Yes Happy Birthday Finn....hope you get a special treat tonight!arty:arty:


----------



## Julie

Finn has really grown and he is a doll! Loved his little top knot.
Sounds like he has kept you on your toes and has made a great playmate for Augie.:thumb:


----------

